# Large terriers for hunting birds/rabbit?



## ACRAthens (Oct 14, 2015)

We're looking into getting an Irish Terrier in the early spring. It's a medium-sized dog that used to be used as an all purpose varmint hunter and small bird retriever - but that has been a long time since they were commonly used for that. 

Has anyone had any success hunting with the terrier breeds, either small or large?


----------



## Vagrant (Oct 15, 2015)

Not me personally, but my grandfather had a rat terrier that was the best squirrel dog in town.

They're pretty smart too.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 15, 2015)

If I was to have a terrier it would be a Jagdterrier. Friend of mine has one and she is the huntingest dog I`ve ever seen. And the grittiest. She`ll hunt anything you put her on.


----------



## across the river (Oct 15, 2015)

I have seen a bunch of different types of dogs used for different types of hunting.  One of the best duck dogs I have ever seen was a lab mix that wasn't much bigger than a beagle.  My grandfather had a pug looking mixed breed many many years ago that we would hunt quail with. He didn't really "point", but he would stop and stiffen up an let you know there we birds there.  He would even fetch them for you.   My point is, you don't have to have a specific breed to hunt with.   You can train pretty much any dog the obedience part of it, but it is the drive and natural instincts you are taking a chance on if you just buy a random dog.   Irish Terriers were breed to hunt many moons ago, but most now are family dogs.   I think it would increase the odds in your favor if you could find a dog from hunting parents.


----------



## zzweims (Oct 20, 2015)

My first 'bird dog' was a JRT mix. I was 7. He was more of a flusher than pointer. Get your terrier and train him up the way you would a spaniel.  They are generally smart, catch on quickly, and are tenacious. He may not have all of the natural talent you would find in a dog bred specifcally for this type of hunting, but what he lacks in genetics he will make up for in intelligence.

Aline


----------



## artrodex (Nov 16, 2015)

get a jagdterrier


----------



## eddevelasco (Nov 30, 2015)

I am running a Jagdterrier along with my Brittany. Jadg does a good job just have to keep him in gun range. Hunts just like a flushing dog and excellent retriever.


----------

